
Tech firm fighting a federal order for data on visitors to anti-Trump website - artsandsci
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/tech-company-is-fighting-a-federal-order-for-ip-addresses-to-find-visitors-to-an-anti-trump-website/2017/08/14/a65b7544-8152-11e7-b359-15a3617c767b_story.html?tid=sm_tw&amp;utm_term=.655c7d7bc7bd
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15011636)

